# Interesting new process for gold reclaiming



## daveerf (Dec 5, 2007)

Hiya all, just thought a few might want to look at this process developed for reclaiming gold from ore and electronic scrap by a company called Haber Inc. . I came across this while perusing the web. Looks interesting and I was shocked as well as skeptical of the company's claims when the owner dissolved gold with their proprietary solution in his bare hands and I also started laughing when he drank the solution to prove how harmless it was to the environment lol

Ya gotta see this!

Click here to go to the pages with the startling videos and the adobe brochures describing the process


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 5, 2007)

Good article.
Only one problem, or maybe a couple.

1... No financial filings since 2003-2007

2 >> What is the company's patent position on HGP? 

HGP and some other processes developed by Haber are trade secrets. The company has decided it more prudent to control and safeguard our technology than to publish it and then have little or no way to monitor and enforce our proprietary interests on its usage in the field. It is for this reason that the company is only dealing in licensing and joint venture agreements.

I think i would feel much better and safer with a patent.

3.. The video are crap for someone seeking $ 30 Million in capital.
Not saying he might not have something there, Just saying i don't think if he does that anyone will will want to take a chance with those numbers and those secrets. Oh, yeah and the man who might have held the real secrets died a couple of months ago. Plus he mentions small cap stocks. 
:shock: :shock: :shock: Penny stocks to be exact.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes thats interesting ! But unfortunately, they don't tell what HGB is made of...
What about the cost ? Reusable ?


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 5, 2007)

And the cost are about the same. They never would show details. They don't really know theirselves. 

Why ain't you in school finding out these answers Noxx?


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 5, 2007)

Ralph said:


> Oh, yeah and the man who might have held the real secrets died a couple of months ago.



Probably was that last shot of HGP solution he drank....

At least he didn't die on the spot.


Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 5, 2007)

:arrow: LD 50 strikes again.


----------



## daveerf (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi again, the new CEO , now that Haber has died is a lawyer from Polaroid with 15 patents to his name. It would seem he would be well poised to make the decision on going for a Patent or keeping it a Trade Secret. I dug a little deeper and I understand now their decision to keep this a Trade Secret vs a Patent, although there are several mitigating circumstances and it's open to opinion. As far as the financial disclosure being MIA, that's a connundrum which I still haven't tracked down.

Any process which involves ingredients like Coca Cola or Kentucky Fried Chicken (herbs and spices) or a gold dissolving formula would make it lean more to having it a Trade Secret rather than getting a Patent to protect what is in the product or formula. Just look at some of the posts on this forum which got processes to reclaim or refine precious metals directly from searching the patents. 
If there are any Patent Lawyers on this forum, feel free to chime in....lmao

....and like Noxx said, they don't tell what HGP is and if they filed a patent we would know what the formula was and we'd be using it ourselves right now.

Having said that, I'm still cautious and some of their claims seemed excessively exagerrated and the entire process has the feeling that embellishment was the modus operandi lol

Plus, ya had me laughing again when you said "Why ain't you in school finding out these answers Noxx?" aflac, that was funny.


----------



## daveerf (Dec 5, 2007)

lol Steve

Storyline reads "Former CEO of Haber Inc. found deceased. Toxicology tests were inconclusive but strangely the doctor performing the autopsy had his gold ring mysteriously dissolve."


----------



## Noxx (Dec 5, 2007)

Lol the guy was on the wrong side of the LD 50





daveerf said:


> Plus, ya had me laughing again when you said "Why ain't you in school finding out these answers Noxx?" aflac, that was funny.



Dam, give me a chance :lol:


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 5, 2007)

I would get a patent and sue anyone that came near it. 
Trade secret, Hummmmm. Give me that bottle he dissolved that in or just a used dish from the video and i will have 20 people who could figure that one out. Then what would his protection be.

Nope as much as i hate to say it the legal system would be his best bet at protection. 

He's going to have to reveal it to the investors or he can give that idea up.
Another thing, Notice how thin the strips are. Lot's of surface area.
Two, i notice they push raw ore processing. Didn't see any of that in the video. He is also talking about setting up a sales division to help others and making this machine to serve as a central processing station for other ventures. 

Sounds to much like a well thought out investor scam to me.
Bells and whistles, bells and whistles. I smell smoke. Mayday, Mayday !!!!


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 5, 2007)

daveerf said:


> lol Steve
> 
> Storyline reads "Former CEO of Haber Inc. found deceased. Toxicology tests were inconclusive but strangely the doctor performing the autopsy had his gold ring mysteriously dissolve."



Dissolve ? It was Embezzled. 

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Noxx (Dec 5, 2007)

Lol what a joke


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 8, 2007)

DANGER! Will Robinson, DANGER!


----------



## daveerf (Dec 11, 2007)

[email protected]

I'm still laughing at their crazy claims. 10 times faster than cyanide, 10 times cheaper and completely non-toxic ? If that were true, Norilsk would have done a hostile take-over or bought the company for a billion or two by now lol

So, how were you going to get an empty dish or a liquid sample? The only way you can get any of it is by entering into a non-disclosure agreement and then your reverse engineering would be a federal offense, where you spend lovely time in a federal penitentiary  Oh and there's also very hefty fines.

If you want some more comedy, lets invite a couple of them to this forum!


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 11, 2007)

If i am going to invest $ 30 milion dollars i am going to need to see a private demo in a lab of MY choice. Then the rest is not hard to do.


That's what lawyers are for. :lol: 
By the time the case is settled ( if ever ) Then the money i would have made from the sales alone would outrank legal fee's by a mile.
It's done every day. :shock:


----------



## Lou (Dec 11, 2007)

aflacglobal said:


> If i am going to invest $ 30 milion dollars i am going to need to see a private demo in a lab of MY choice. Then the rest is not hard to do.
> 
> 
> That's what lawyers are for. :lol:
> ...




Amen, Brother! Er about the investing 30 million part


----------



## jsargent (Mar 5, 2009)

So none of you gumshoes have cracked the Haber nut yet? I mean c'mon... how many gold-specific leaching agents are there they could be using in their "proprietary" formula? http://www.habercorp.com/index.php?id=26


----------



## qst42know (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd guess this is HCL/CL. 

Though the videos are very poor. Gold dissolved in his hand had a familiar fizz much like CL added to HCL. 
Pure gold foil dissolved in an eye dropper of HCL and an eye dropper of CL and then diluted in a liter of water is likely not that harmful except perhaps to your teeth. If the fellow had full dentures, I suspect he would have little to worry about. 

It is just stomach acid and chlorine after all. And Gold foil is served on ice cream and eaten by the filthy rich in New York.

The lack of a patent would indicate to me he had nothing to patent. It is also promoted on their website as not to leach silver from ore as well. 

Though I wouldn't recommend the practice and I think the guy is a bit loony that would be my guess.


----------



## jsargent (Mar 5, 2009)

qst42know said:


> I'd guess this is HCL/CL.
> 
> Though the videos are very poor. Gold dissolved in his hand had a familiar fizz much like CL added to HCL.
> Pure gold foil dissolved in an eye dropper of HCL and an eye dropper of CL and then diluted in a liter of water is likely not that harmful except perhaps to your teeth. If the fellow had full dentures, I suspect he would have little to worry about.
> ...


Makes sense... especially the claim it won't leach silver. I haven't watched the video yet.


----------



## jsargent (Mar 5, 2009)

jsargent said:


> qst42know said:
> 
> 
> > I'd guess this is HCL/CL.
> ...


Nice little lab they got. An ICP and an AA too. Wonder why they need both? The guy in the shorts and penny loafers though... I'd fire his ass in a heartbeat, coming to work at an acid-filled lab in shorts and those preppy shoes... LOL http://www.habercorp.com/index.php?id=28


----------



## jsargent (Mar 5, 2009)

qst42know said:


> I'd guess this is HCL/CL.
> 
> Though the videos are very poor. Gold dissolved in his hand had a familiar fizz much like CL added to HCL.
> Pure gold foil dissolved in an eye dropper of HCL and an eye dropper of CL and then diluted in a liter of water is likely not that harmful except perhaps to your teeth. If the fellow had full dentures, I suspect he would have little to worry about.
> ...


Yep that video looks like HCl + Cl and maybe some hydrogen peroxide for good measure. At pH 2 or so it would still be pretty aggressive without burning the guy's palm. Probably ate a cheeseburger prior to drinking the lixiviant just to buffer it.


----------



## qst42know (Mar 5, 2009)

"Nice little lab they got. An ICP and an AA too. Wonder why they need both?"

Stage props to pitch $30mil investors? :wink: :lol:


----------

